# Purchase- needed for construction.



## grstovell (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey everyone. First post, but a long time lurker. In the process of building a dedicated home theater. Ceiling drywall goes up on Monday and I'm trying to figure out where to place the outlet and cables box in the ceiling for the projector. Never done one of these before. Please help!
budget is tight(room wasn't finished)
Here are the numbers.

Room dimensions : 19ft long, 13ft wide. 7 ft tall (not much I can do about this. Encased AC ducts)
No ambient light at all (basement room, no windows, dimmable sconces)
Screen is Elite Screens ER92WH1 Sable Fixed Frame 92-Inch Diagonal (45"x79.9"), 16:9 Aspect Ratio, CineWhite (1.1 Gain)
I have an old Sharp DT-100 but I'm upgrading to an Epson Home Cinema 8350.

Question: given the height of the room, I'd like to put the projector as far back as possible. Can I place it all the way to the back of the room (18 ft lens) and still zoom enough to fill the screen? The throw is 2.1:1


Any help is very, very appreciated. I'll post photos (once I have enough posts)

-g


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Tricky question. There are calculators, on the projector central website for instance, that can help you figure out the acceptable throw and zoom for that projector. I would start there. Then I would also say that with a ceiling height of 7', you might want to place it right above the seating. One doesn't often stand where the seats are, and so then you have less risk of crashing into the pj, and the closer to the screen you keep the pj the less you lose in brightness etc. That's what I would do. There are smarter people here who might have more insight, though. One more thought...given your low ceiling, with the pj at the "back" of the room, anytime you stand up you'll be in the picture, and if gaming is in your uses, then standing to play anything is out of the question(using PS move or Xbox kinect).


----------



## billz260 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm kind of in the same boat but my room is finished, I hooked it up to a Roku box last night and was playing with the zoom trying to decide where it should go, then I got a little side tracked since it was the first time I had turned it on, and was in awe, but I can see that it's a important decision. I would maybe hang a sheet up and either set up a stand set up a stand to imitate where you would place it on the ceiling, or you could even imitate the depth of the projector mount, just sitting the pj on a box on the ground, treat the floor as the ceiling and play with your zoom and screen sizes there, once you find your sweet spot, transfer the measurements to the ceiling. Good luck!


----------

